# 22 Acres w/ 3 bed/1bath. 89K



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I have nothing to do with this, it's just listed locally and it's a good deal, especially if you're interested in agri-business and direct sales as it's on a busy road.

http://www.northwestpahomes.com/Def...dx=68&rppg=10&digest=xElmyikxpj1uBwqmOxVNxw#r



32330 Route 6

Pittsfield, Pennsylvania 16340

Listing Price

$89,900

Listing #

0979004

Status

Active

Total Bedrooms / Baths

3 Bed / 1 Bath

Style / Ownership

2 Story / Single Family

Basement

Part Bsmt Unf

Lot Size, Acres

22+, 22

Year Built

1910

Garage Information

Detached


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

wow. that's a screaming deal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok..that's it..I'm buying a lottery ticket this week..LOL


----------

